# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые создадут мини-звезду на Земле

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 30 апреля. В поисках разрешения проблем мирового энергетического кризиса ученым приходится искать новые источники энергии, способные обеспечить человечество дешевым топливом и электричеством.
*
Недавно специалисты Ливерморской национальной лаборатории им. Лоуренса предложили свой вариант разрешения энергетической проблемы. По их мнению, «добывать» энергию можно из мини-звезды, созданной людьми с помощью самого большого в мире лазера.

Необходимо отметить, что эту идею многие относят к разделу фантастики и абсолютно не верят в возможность ее реализации. Тем не менее, специалисты лаборатории им. Лоуренса не намерены отступать от поставленной цели и собираются провести первые опыты по «зажжению» звезды уже этим летом, сообщает портал 3Dnews.

Для реализации проекта ученым придется задействовать гигантский лазер размером с три футбольных поля. Задача лазера – запуск высокоэнергетической ядерной реакции. Если все пройдет нормально, физики смогут разогреть вещество до 100 млн градусов Цельсия.

Этим летом исследователи намерены провести ряд экспериментов для проверки работы своей гипотезы. В случае успеха, им удастся зажечь миниатюрную звезду размером 5 микрон. Просуществует она совсем недолго — всего 200 триллионных секунды.

Ученые заверили общественность, что никакой угрозы здоровью людей и безопасности планеты эксперимент не несет. В худшем случае, реакция просто не «запустится».

----------

